Ask HN: Have you worked with a toxic colleague? - johnpython
======
Ibethewalrus
Yup, been there. I was advised by my boss on my first day to ignore him, as
this person was at a different department. When I had some work to do with
this person I acted as professional as I could. Hope that helps.

A bully, he is still working at that company, and the best workers have
quit...

------
rjplatte
Yes. He hired me, I had his job after one month. Things he did included:

"Rewrite" our Roku application an hour before an investor demo, make me fix it
with about 30 seconds to spare, and then blame me, over speakerphone, to
his/our boss, who invited me to listen.

Yell at me about his family while drinking beer at 3pm

Smoke 4 joints in a row during a late-night grind, and then emphasize how /he/
did the work last night at the morning meeting.

Literally delete my code (No VC) minutes after I shipped it.

He was great. Just great.

